# Goat won’t let other goat eat



## Owen (Oct 6, 2017)

So I have to goats and when they go to eat hay the one will just stand off to the side. I think what is happening is the other one won’t let him eat and he keeps knocking him away.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 6, 2017)

Are they both male?....how old?....are they wethered?....how long have they been together?....from the information given it is difficult to attempt to give ya an answer....


----------



## maritown (Oct 10, 2017)

Have more than one hay feeder


----------



## MMWB (Oct 21, 2017)

Mine are all weathers, so with that in mind; they will have a hierarchy.  Some will tolerate others eating with them, others won't.  When the one is full, it'll probably want to rest.  The other can eat then.  A larger or separate feeder may help too, but sometimes the dominant goat will chase the others off, no matter what.  As long as they all eat, I wouldn't worry about some having to wait.  Its how they do things.


----------



## Sasmith (Oct 21, 2017)

If you only have 2 one simple inexpensive solution we used is to put in a post or 2x4 in the middle of the hay feeder screw a pallet to it then put in another post on the other end. Basically just divide the feeder


----------



## Sasmith (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Sasmith (Oct 21, 2017)

That's probably a little more in depth than you need but it probably cost less than $100 to put together and made feeding g and milking time a breeze


----------



## Laura Bradley (Dec 11, 2017)

I simply go in the pen and tie up the larger goat for a short amount of time while the little one eats. Then I let the larger one loose and basically have them fight over each other.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 11, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH @Laura Bradley  Glad to have you with us. Perhaps you could go to the new member section and post a brief intro so others can welcome you properly? https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/new-member-introductions.17/
Please consider sharing some pics of your animals too. We all love pictures! Browse around and make yourself at home!


----------



## CrazyFarmers (Jul 25, 2019)

Owen said:


> Owen submitted a new resource:
> 
> Goat won’t let other goat eat - Help Me
> 
> ...


Mine do this too!!! I had to put the feeders on opposite sides of their pen and they run back and fourth swapping places every couple minutes until they are done eating... I don't want to have to seperate them just to feed them and this way they both eat and get some exercise lol oddly enough my dogs do the same thing with their food too lol


----------



## CrazyFarmers (Jul 25, 2019)

Here's my fav video of my old boy Donovan 
https://www.facebook.com/100009383114587/posts/2428183830837697/


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 26, 2019)

Welcome @CrazyFarmers.  Your Donovan is a good looking goat.  We BYH-ers are crazy that way. We LOVE our goats!!!  

 From NE Texas. So nice to have another goat lover join us.   

It would be helpful if you would add your general location to your profile, so it shows up when you post. That is sometimes helpful when you have a question or comment.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 26, 2019)

Welcome to BYH! @CrazyFarmers


----------



## CrazyFarmers (Jul 31, 2019)

Devonviolet said:


> Welcome @CrazyFarmers.  Your Donovan is a good looking goat.  We BYH-ers are crazy that way. We LOVE our goats!!!
> 
> From NE Texas. So nice to have another goat lover join us.
> 
> It would be helpful if you would add your general location to your profile, so it shows up when you post. That is sometimes helpful when you have a question or comment.




I live in Canada    It gets super cold here so I'm a bit stressed cuz the owner of my barn decided she wants to move offices in there now and wants my goats out by the end of the month!! I've been looking up different housing styles that's kinda why I joined this thing... I've been winging it for a year but I had a big barn with a pen so I was lucky until now lol


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 31, 2019)

That's too bad 
There are lots of goat people on BYH though, and they'll be happy to help with ideas and questions!


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 1, 2019)

Nice, Donovan is a Saanen.   That's what I have a lot of.  

They are pretty quiet and really sweet.  My buck is named Romeo. He has curls where his horns were disbudded.   There big but generally calm and easy to manage.   Speckled noses! 

Welcome to BYH, from VA.  Lot of goaties on here.  

Yeah, in Canada you have to consider housing -- for COLD !

What do you have so far as space for a shed/barn, etc.  Adjacent paddock area?   Skills, budget, #of animals, etc.  Give us some idea of what you are working with & we'll have some suggestions.


----------



## CrazyFarmers (Aug 3, 2019)

I had a big beautiful barn that was set up perfectly for horses before so my boys had a huge pen (I'm not sure of the square footage) but they had a kids jungle gym thing to climb on and I nailed a bunch of wooden spool and planks to keep them entertained... during the day the door opened to a big fenced in area full of all kinds of goat friendly weeds and grass etc... they have lived here like this for a year ... 2 weeks ago I went away for the weekend and came home the fence was removed,  my goats were moved to a small area that I keep my hay and I was told they need to be out by the end of the month. 
I am starting from scratch.  
I had actually found a home for them but when it came down to it I started bawling and my husband said we can build something on the other side of our house I just don't know what's best to build?!


----------



## CrazyFarmers (Aug 3, 2019)

I also have a question about the debudding... my big guy is starting to grow his horns back but it seems like it's in two seperate spots?? I have only had him for a year and hes def an older goat... is this normal ? Will his horns grow back? My title guy I got at 3 months but he never got horns? Is he a saanan goat too? Hes the one in my profile pic


----------



## Devonviolet (Aug 3, 2019)

I’m not an expert on scurs (horns that grow back after an incomplete disbudding), but it sounds, to me, like your big guy has some scurs growing. Sometimes they grow back as small, misshappened horns and sometimes large misshappened horns. With your guy being older than a year, and this is just starting, I wouldn’t think a large scur would form.

My Angelica was the first goat I ever disbudded, and I didn’t do the disbudding iron long enough. So she started getting little horns (scurs) that were around 1” long. They eventually broke off and new little horns grew back. This happened, maybe three or four times. Now she has little nibs, that hardly show.  It’s possible your guy has the same issue as my Angelica, and a small horn bud could be growing back. 

It would be helpful if you could post photos of several different angles, showing these horns that are growing.


----------

